# Post pics of your OB Peacock, please?



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

I just got a juvie male (hopefully) peacock the other day. I know they are hybrid, but really like the looks of it. So, if any of you can post pics of your OB Peacock, I'd greatly appreciated.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

this guy just started to color up and mature some, sorry pics aren't better.
He's more striped than blotched.
before








after









one of his females


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Here's my pretty boys.



















I have a third, but don't currently have any decent pics of him/her.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Here is a pic. of one of my....Male O.B. Peacock Cichlids holding Eggs in its mouth-  -It has had a few batches. Markings are clearly male. Eggs in its mouth like a female. Go figure. It is now in my 125g tank and I bought a female OB Peacock a couple of months ago or so with same body color but somewhat different markings....she is also in the 125g now and holding eggs along with another different female Peacock Cichlid. Anyone else have a fish with male markings but was a female- :?: -


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

I love OB Peacocks, I'm considering getting some for my new tank (whenever that comes about). Great fish and pics. Please can we see more. :thumb:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Here's mine....(he's gotten fatter by the way!!)


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's my boy, Flash:










Definitely one of my favorites, looks AND personality...he's my 'mediator' of the tank...


----------



## Mullet (Dec 8, 2002)




----------



## drgold (Jul 9, 2006)

CSS Virginia, if your fish is holding eggs, it's a girl. Markings don't determine sex with OB's, especially when you're working with a hormoned fish. Take mine, for example. When I bought it, it was red as can be, even at 1.5". It was obviously hormoned, but I figured that it would fade, then ragain the color as it matured. Well, 4 months later it's holding a mouthful of eggs and most of the red is gone. Some is still there, however, and it still looks like a male fish.

You have a girl.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Actually, both the females that supposedly "look like males", truly look like females to me. Maybe it's just me though?


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

drgold...don't I know you.. :?: .... :roll:...you are saying that these OB peacocks are hormoned fed fish.. :-? ...must I always learn and not already know..  .....


----------



## drgold (Jul 9, 2006)

I know lots of people... 

They're not all hormoned, but lots are. If it's colored up and less than 2" - you can be pretty sure it's juiced. There was a 1.5" z-rock at the lfs a couple weeks ago that looked better than my 5"er. That thing was so blue it was black, with a gold blaze...

And yeah, my fish looks female-ish now, but was BRIGHT red at the store. In my limited experience, female OB's have little color and are mostly a tan fish with black spots. My female is still maroon all over, though this will eventually fade, I imagine.


----------



## shawntraviss (Sep 17, 2004)

Heres my current male. No flash.









Heres one from the past. With flash.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

My Petsmart special. Quite a bully. He is in an all male peacock/hap tank. He is about 4 inches at this point.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Doesn't look like a bully. :lol:


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I think we got brothers! Mine looked almost identical about a month ago.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

If you got yours at one of the big box stores its possible they are at least related. The main distributor for the atlantic region is baed in NC somewhere.

How is yours looking now? I am hoping the blue starts to come out more.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

He's getting a little more orange background now. He's getting a little aggressive also, trying to spawn with all the females, think it's a puberty thing. His dorsal's a bit tattered.
Think I got this guy at Superpetz, one side of his head was plain, the other side was black, he had almost no color just a small spot of orange behind his head and black bars on an albino body.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow! There are some cool looking guys out there. Hope mine grows up to be as nice. He (I hope) is little less than 2". See some colors, but not much orange. I will post a pic of mine, and keep folks updated.


----------



## sophiedude (Jan 30, 2005)

This is my male whos about 3 years old now!


----------



## sophiedude (Jan 30, 2005)

And this is how he looked when I first got him.

Looks a bit different now:


----------



## willie62193 (Jan 22, 2008)

wow everyone has some nice looking OBs. I see a lot of blue in most OBs; is blue the prefered color in OBs?

Here is a pic of my male with very little blue. He only has a few spots of blue. I think he looks cool but I would like to get some feed back for this post. Thanks


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

willie62193 your OB looks like it has been line bred from an OB Peacock and a Strawberry Peacock, great colours! 8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is my guy. Not a good picture, but here it is. By the way, OB by definition is Orange Blotch, so should have some orage.  And since most male peacocks have blue, it makes sense to have orage and blue to be most dominant colors. But that's a nice looking fish, whatever we call it.


----------



## willie62193 (Jan 22, 2008)

A hybrid? Just when I thought I got rid of all the hybrids, but one and now I have two. Oh well Im still going to keep him tho. I even paid 50$ for him. Dont tell the wife tho, I told her I paid 25 and she still freaked. lol


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

All OB peacocks are hybrids anyway, as are the Strawberry Peacocks, although I don't know the lineage of the Strawberry Peacocks. Nonetheless your fish looks great. :thumb:


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

This is one of the best pics I have of my recently decised OB pecock, the old lady was upset as she was the one who piced it out, not sure why it died though.


----------



## J.B. (Jul 14, 2007)

Here's a few of my female OB Peacock.


----------



## Yellow-Cichlid (Dec 15, 2007)

I have several OB Peacocks but this is my newest guy.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Awwww....takes me back.
My male









His female









The hormoned "male" which was actually female.








I knew this one was hormoned when I bought her. Was bright flourescent red, and I figured why not - just to see how it ended up looking. Ended up quite drab in comparison ha! She and my mloto really had the hots for eachother and they spawned a lot but she never produced any fry.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Man, I hope mine is a male. But it could easily be a female.


----------



## jesballs (Mar 15, 2006)

heres a pic of my OB 
comments?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Here's the holding female from my male, and the other's sister. She's got 4 red zebra fry in there somewhere, surrogate mom.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice fish there, *jesballs*.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Here's some pics of the fry at 27 days. Bottom one in first pic is a German red. Hard to get a good focus on these guys, they're so quick. They're still tiny but get into small scuffles on occasion.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

here's my tank's boss


----------



## Questor (May 1, 2005)

I love the look of these OBs! I've been on the lookout to get a nice one for some time now (unsuccessfully so far and I've gotta thin out my tank a bit first). I know they're hybrids, but typically from what? Different types of peacocks or peacocks & something else?


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

OB Peacocks are originally bred from a male Peacock and a female OB Mbuna. This article explains more -

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ob_peacock.php


----------



## mhammer (Mar 16, 2007)

Heres mine







click pic to enlarge


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

here are my two.

this one i usually only see his face....










and this one....










:thumb: o.b.'s rock!!!


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

Amazing fish mhammer :drooling:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Here is an update almost 4 months later. I am now sure that I have a male. 

4 months ago:










Today. He is just over 3". What do you think?


----------



## saturnine (Apr 23, 2007)

here is my boy,he has no blue on his face but still looks
very cool :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

This was a male I had a couple of years ago.


----------



## markg (Jan 19, 2005)




----------

